# Anyone have the April 1, 2020 revised entry requirements for vaccinated tourist



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

On a Philippine FB post there was mention of new requirements effective April 1. 
It failed to mention s-pass, one health pass and the other form. Anyone seen that link? Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Official PBI Facebook page has the latest. PBI Facebook link

You can also message from Facebook or call they do reply.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think the only change is the dropping of the travel insurance for balikbayan, SRRV, 13a etc. 9a still required.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)




----------

